# Orange Beach 4/28



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

My two 2 daughters and I hit the surf Saturday from 6 til dark. I threw sand fleas, shrimp, and cut mullet - my reward.....one bluefish. I've never seen it so slow. The weeds were bad. Oh well, the girls had fun.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Ghost shrimp. I just started using them and the only drawback is that I had to call my wife to come out to the beach to bring me another ice chest! I have never caught fish like this until I started using these things for bait! I have been cramming 2 ghost shrimp per hook and using the pre-made mustad pompano super pro rig from walmart. I can't get back to the beach after each cast without a fish on. 

I've been fishing in Gulf Shores BTW.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

tjwareusmc said:


> Ghost shrimp. I just started using them and the only drawback is that I had to call my wife to come out to the beach to bring me another ice chest! I have never caught fish like this until I started using these things for bait! I have been cramming 2 ghost shrimp per hook and using the pre-made mustad pompano super pro rig from walmart. I can't get back to the beach after each cast without a fish on.
> 
> I've been fishing in Gulf Shores BTW.



Which beach in Gulf Shores? I was thinking about hitting West Beach this evening.


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I am just learning the surf fishing. I am in the Perdido area. Where can I buy ghost shrimp? What makes them so different from bay shrimp?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had no luck finding the ghost shrimp accept when it calm enough to wade out a little. Are you finding them in the same area???


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

8 lb test said:


> I am just learning the surf fishing. I am in the Perdido area. Where can I buy ghost shrimp? What makes them so different from bay shrimp?


You can't buy them, you have to catch them with a shrimp sucker that you buy from most local tackle stores down there, or you can make one. A good place to find ghost shrimp is in the lagoon pass in Gulf Shores. the side from the bridge to the ocean is only about 9 inches of water and is usually crystal clear.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Hearing about your adventures with ghost shrimp almost made me cry!!! (LOL) I have been on the East Coast of Florida for almost 3 years and I haven't seen a ghost shrimp once...I know that they are "killer" bait and I got the shrimp suckers to prove it!! (LOL)

What have you been catching? Some of everything I guess! Keep slaying the fish and enjoy!!! 

OBTW, shhhhhhh about ghosties! (LOL)

FISH ON!

P-cola Born


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen the little blow holes in tidal pools and washes...but I don't have a sucker thing. Are they easy pickings?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sucker Thing*



Orangebeach28 said:


> Yeah, I've seen the little blow holes in tidal pools and washes...but I don't have a sucker thing. Are they easy pickings?


You can dig them out, but you have to realize that the tunnels are connected underground (underwater?)and they can move.

The only efficient way to collect them is via ;sucker' C2


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you catch them in a sand flea rake? I never have attempted to catch any, sounds like I need to.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't think a sand flea rake will work, but haven't tried that myself. Just about everyone I've seen, and by my own personal experience, the sucker is the best


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I hate those weeds. I think its called june grass? Glad y'all had a good time though!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

where do you get the suckers from?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=27727
Found this website to make one. Looks like a cross between a pompano's two favorites shrimp and sandflea.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ghost Shrimp*

Remember that they are a vital part of the ecosystem so don't wipe out every burrow in a small area and never take more than you need for that day.

Try to space out your collecting over a large area.

I suggest that any egg laden female be returned back to the hole it came from!

Sand Flea rake? I don't think so. You're digging mud for fast critters. A rake is better suited for sand. C2


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> where do you get the suckers from?


Many of the tackle stores in Gulf Shores and OB have them. Not sure where you're located, but I'm sure there are tackle stores that carry them elsewhere, too. 

I know someone had a post on here about how to make one as well. Doesn't look too complicated if you're any kind of handy. Can get all the parts at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

My problem is finding them I will be camping at Ft. Pickens I know where the fleas are in that are but have no clue on ghost shrimp.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Charlie for the "shout out" to show moderation. The reason ghost shrimp are plentiful is because not to many know about them...save some for me when I get back to NW Florida (not a one down here on the Central East coast of Florida...I've looked!...LOL)

FISH ON!

Pcola-born


----------

